# 2012 Season Dates



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

Does anyone happen to know when the 2012 Spring Turkey season dates are available? Its my turn to pick vacation time at work and i want to select it according to turkey season.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

The DNR doesn't have them out yet. The last season is usually the first monday in May till the end of May and the early seasons are a little different. Try Mich.gov/dnr


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

I looked on there already and couldnt find anything, i was just wondering if anyone knew when the Turkey Guides normally come out. Ill just need to keep checking online, because it will probably show up there first before paper copies. I normally just get the Guaranteed Hunt, but im going to try for one of the earlier seasons, as im only going to have 1 week to hunt anyways. I would just like to know what dates to put in for at work!! :lol:


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Do like I do and tell them it will roughly be between the middle of April and definitely the end of May and I WILL be going see ya when I get back... or not. I explained to my boss when I first got hired I work 51 weeks out of the year to take my 1 week turkey hunting/camping vacation it is what I live for I've been doing it since 1988. The few years I did not get a permit were not good years for anyone in my life.

Jim


----------

